# Excel 2010



## dave3009 (Jul 17, 2009)

Hi All, 

I did check a few of the other topics when searching for "Excel 2010" and didn't find anything particularly relevant.  If I was wrong please tag this to the end and accept my apologies.

I found this on Youtube thought you might be interested.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Iu764Eef8TE

Regards


Dave


----------



## RoryA (Jul 17, 2009)

Slicers are really cool!


----------



## Greg Truby (Jul 17, 2009)

Dave,

Most of us MrExcel MVP's that are also *MS* MVP's are going to be a little shy about spouting off what we know. We're waiting for some clear guidelines on what's under NDA and what isn't.  However, having said that, we'll gladly share whatever we know about that's out in the public domain. 

For example - Dan reminded us this week that David's blog lives on. The heir to "David Gainer's blog" can be found here:

http://blogs.msdn.com/excel/default.aspx


----------



## Greg Truby (Jul 17, 2009)

Another link - this one for Office 2010 as a whole:

http://www.microsoft.com/office/2010/


----------



## NateO (Jul 18, 2009)

I'm afraid I won't have much to say about Excel 2010, until I'm really sure I can say it. I'm really gun-shy when it comes to my NDA. 

What I can say, is that it's open on my Desktop, right now - and I like it.


----------



## dave3009 (Jul 18, 2009)

My post wasn't meant to induce some kind of truth telling, corporate secret spilling event.  It's just what is in the public domain and appears to be official.

What anyone has on their system is up to them, god only knows what crazy shtuff folks have.  I know what I have :D


----------



## NateO (Jul 18, 2009)

No one's saying that you were, Dave.


----------



## mrexcelid (Aug 8, 2009)

Dear sir,

I am getting error 
while opening old xlsx (2007) into 2010 excel. It contains Data extraction from microsoft queries.

So when i try to refresh data, it can not fetch it and showing me error.

[Microsoft][ODBC Driver Manager]Option type out of range.

Can you help me please ?

Regards,
Shri.


----------



## NateO (Aug 9, 2009)

It's probably a bug. You need to select the Range, for now (probably not in the RC) and Refresh (with VBA).


----------



## marcdwalsh (Jun 4, 2010)

Hey Nate -

When using a slicer in a pivot, should it appear on my printed page?  I'm sure the answer is yes, but I get a blank space.

Thanks for any feedback.

Marc


----------



## starl (Jun 4, 2010)

I thought 2010 was released corporate or something.. not general public, but there's been some kind of release. Plus, 2010 books are out - if you have a safari account, you can see the rough drafts..
so aren't the nda's a bit pass? course, i know nothing about 'em.


----------



## RoryA (Jun 4, 2010)

It's on MSDN and Technet, so I don't _think_ we're under NDA anymore.


----------



## Greg Truby (Jun 4, 2010)

rorya said:


> It's on MSDN and Technet, so I don't _think_ we're under NDA anymore.


 
I was at a TechNet event yesterday for the Launch of 2010 and they were passing out evaluation copies of Office Pro 2010, Project 2010 & Visio 2010. Obviously everyone at that meeting was not under NDA, so I don't see how what would still be the case.



marcdwalsh said:


> When using a slicer in a pivot, should it appear on my printed page? I'm sure the answer is yes, but I get a blank space.
> 
> Marc


 
The default would be to print. However, you can right-click the slicer and pick _Size and Properties... _and in the _Properties_ tab there is a checkbox for _Print Object_ that might, somehow be unchecked. [I'm assuming you've done the obvious and confirmed that the PrintRange includes the slicer.]


----------



## RoryA (Jun 4, 2010)

Yeah, but we were under NDA for the Beta/Tech Preview, when other participants weren't, IIRC?


----------



## starl (Jun 4, 2010)

oh - Bill did a webinar on what's new in 2010, and he's part of the boy's club.... i'd say the nda is finished.

heck.. how are we to advertise our books if we can't talk about them?!
cause my newest one rocks  (sorry, I just HAD to add that!)


----------



## Greg Truby (Jun 4, 2010)

starl said:


> ...he's part of the boy's club...


I shall leave it to Von Pookie to supply an appropriate degree of umbrage for this quip.



starl said:


> ...cause my newest one rocks


 
Parece que no hay disponibles...

http://www.amazon.com/Excel-Macros-...=sr_1_6?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1275682924&sr=1-6


----------



## T. Valko (Jun 7, 2010)

So where can I find a list of any new worksheet functions?

Surely they've added MINIF(S), MAXIF(S)?

What else?

What about some new robust functions for filters?

Is there a new efficient function for counting/looking up/extracting uniques?


----------



## DonkeyOte (Jun 8, 2010)

http://www.software.maninweb.de/news/175/279/The-new-functions-in-Excel-2010/d,news_details.html

I think the INTL versions of the working day calcs will prove esp. useful as will the RANK extensions.

Hopefully there will be more... I don't have 2010 myself unfortunately.


----------



## T. Valko (Jun 8, 2010)

We just had one of those "endless" threads at the new MS Answers forums dealing with WORKDAY that included weekends. Some of the suggested formulas are really complex (not to mention long!). Looks like that new WORKDAY.INTL function will come in handy!

I wonder what that new AGGREGATE function does? It sounds promising!


----------



## DonkeyOte (Jun 8, 2010)

#NAME? said:


> We just had one of those "endless" threads at the new MS Answers forums dealing with WORKDAY that included weekends. Some of the suggested formulas are really complex (not to mention long!). Looks like that new WORKDAY.INTL function will come in handy!



No one tell Barry H


----------



## Colin Legg (Jun 8, 2010)

My line of thinking was just like yours, #NAME? - I thought MAX/MIN IF(S) would be par for the course in XL 2010, but no joy.

I think the AGGREGATE function will be handy. It essentially seems to perform the task of several existing functions (MAX, MIN, AVERAGE etc... you choose which one) with the additional option of ingnoring particular types, hidden rows, etc...

A brief synopsis from the helpfile:

It has two syntax forms:


> AGGREGATE(function_num, options, ref1, [ref2],...)
> AGGREGATE(function_num, options, array, [k])


Some of the more common function_num available are:


> 1 AVERAGE
> 2 COUNT
> 3 COUNTA
> 4 MAX
> ...


(the complete set is 1 to 19).

The Options numbers available include:


> 4 Ignore nothing
> 5 Ignore hidden rows
> 6 Ignore error values


(the complete set is 1 to 7).


So a simple example:
Range A1:A4 contains 1;[blank];#N/A;3

To get the MAX of 3, one could use:

```
=AGGREGATE(4,6,A1:A4)
```


----------

